# Stocking suggestions



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

I have my 55 cycling atm so in my 30 I have the three convicts a 3in raphael cat, and my pleco, I will be moving them to the 55 tomorrow it should be done cycling by then, what other fish do well with convicts 
One is a small female 4in, and I have two males both about 6 inches


----------



## austinroberts23 (Jan 25, 2012)

Good luck with that. As soon as a pair forms they will terrorize pretty much everything in there. If you want other fish ditch the female or be prepared for some close watching.


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

Well I don't know if they are a pair, I got them from my lfs they were going to euthanize them


----------



## austinroberts23 (Jan 25, 2012)

Keep an eye out. They will pair up pretty quick. You may be safe with 1 or 2 others if they have places to retreat to if the convicts decide to breed


----------



## cometguy (Apr 12, 2012)

I got my male convict a cave to hide in. Hes a scaredy lil bugger because my green texas is dominating the tank.  but I heard the male is crazy after mating, so watch out!


----------



## austinroberts23 (Jan 25, 2012)

Let's just say after my two mated I had to put my arm in to move some rocks they bjmped down and he repeatedly attacked me haha. They are viscous after mating


----------



## cometguy (Apr 12, 2012)

austinroberts23 said:


> Let's just say after my two mated I had to put my arm in to move some rocks they bjmped down and he repeatedly attacked me haha. They are viscous after mating


Lol mine bugged the living hell out of my pleco when I try to relocate him to the bigger tank. So I had to put my pleco back to the smaller one for now...


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

I got another female for my odd male and two jack dempseys they have a lot of hidey holes some big enough only for the smaller fish I know how aggressive the males get


----------

